# Starting to learn macro comment and critics welcome



## friz1983 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all, I had buyed a tamron 90mm 2.8 VC to finally make some macro shoot, here some of my first attempt.




Fly by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr




Araneus diadematus by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr




Bumblebee by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr




Jumping spider by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr




Found this little fella hanging out in the garden by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul (Sep 21, 2015)

Great first attempt


----------



## Braineack (Sep 21, 2015)

good exposing and focus--well on your way.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks great. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleSteve (Sep 21, 2015)

I am really liking Araneus diadematus.  The web makes it very interesting.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 24, 2015)

Pretty darn good for just starting out.  Lets see some more.

Dave


----------

